

Ask HN: Why my "Show HN" submission is not shown in "ask" tab? - adityakothadiya

I've submitted this Show HN thread - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2093542<p>Apparently it received very few votes, so it didn't rise well enough. But I thought I can atleast see it on "ask" tab. But I paginated for 4-5 pages, and that thread is not shown.<p>Any idea why this happened?
======
adityakothadiya
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2093542>

